# Color pictures from WW2



## Konigstiger205 (Oct 9, 2007)

Well I found this site and...well the title is self explanatory World War 2 Pictures In Color


----------



## Civettone (Oct 10, 2007)

Yeah, excellent site. I always prefer colour pictures because they are better in bringing history to life. Some pictures are of good quality, as if they were taken recently. 

Kris


----------



## ToughOmbre (Oct 10, 2007)

Nice find. Love WW II in color  

TO


----------



## Konigstiger205 (Oct 10, 2007)

To be honest it gives another perspective...its easy to imagine yourself in those places...I saw a picture from Stalingrad and it reminded me of my city...anyway I hope you enjoy the site


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 10, 2007)

Cool site. I already had it bookmarked.


----------



## comiso90 (Oct 10, 2007)

Great site.. This photo struck me. A textbook example of a AT round doing it's job. It was in Cologne so it was a Brit or Yank AT..

I'd like to know what did such a good job on the side armor of a Panther..

Firefly? M-36? 

It looks too clean a kill against a fearsome Panther.


.


----------

